# Temp Tupperware/Rubbermaid tank help



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I'm going to grab a few plastic containers to house some frogs during the quarantine and then to use as grow outs for some future offspring. What size works best? I'm getting a few of them. I'll be getting 2 adult leucs, 5 fine spot leuc froglets, 2 variablis (8months), 4 cobalts 5-7months, and 6 vittatus froglets. What sizes should I get and how should I fix up the containers to make them frog worthy? Put some small holes in the top and screen it for ventilation?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I use the 20 quart sterilite gasket boxes. I cut two holes on one end and two holes in the lid and then hot glue fruit fly proof mesh over the holes. The nice thing is that by placing the holes in the lid on the same side as the holes in the box itself you can change how the air flows through the box creating a more humid zone. 

THe other nice thing is that they are stackable... 

Ed


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

You should be fine with anything over the 20qt size.

Btw... and I'm not trying to attack you here, just trying to get perspective... but didnt you just get your first frogs recently? I understand you've been doing a lot of research around here but adding another 19 frogs this quickly just seems a bit too hasty. 

Research is one thing but nothing beats raw experience... If I were you (and obviously, I'm not) I'd space it out a bit more. Again... you're free to do whatever you want, but that's just my 2 cents.


ETA: I have a couple like these that have worked well for me: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...d=-1&keyword=30+qt&storeId=10051#.UBtHO7RDySo (Disclaimer: I do not work for or own any stock in home depot)


----------



## Zach Valois (Jun 7, 2012)

I am using the current sterilite models of 24 qt (for very small groups of young frogs and smaller species), and 51 qt (for adult groups, pairs, or trios).

I find my frogs do better with 2-3 young animals per 24 qt, vs having any higher number in the 24 qt tubs or doing large groups in the 51 qt tubs.

These are not fitted with a gasket, but I have been using them for several months with no issues and hardly any escaped flies. You should be able to currently buy them at Walmart. However, if you have limited experience, gasketed tubs may be your better option.

I woud definitely go with Ed's idea on venting.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...else-have-used-tubs-see-these.html#post757178


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

carola1155 said:


> Btw... and I'm not trying to attack you here, just trying to get perspective... but didnt you just get your first frogs recently? I understand you've been doing a lot of research around here but adding another 19 frogs this quickly just seems a bit too hasty.
> 
> Research is one thing but nothing beats raw experience... If I were you (and obviously, I'm not) I'd space it out a bit more. Again... you're free to do whatever you want, but that's just my 2 cents.


Completely understand and I would but the frogs I'm getting are all for really good prices and the reason behind getting them now is that I'm moving to south Dakota and am getting all the frogs locally along the way/right before. I don't want to pay nor have the money to pay for shipping. Yes I could take a few frogs out of the mix and get them shipped but it doesn't seem worth it too me. I am confident that I will be fine. I have plenty of reptile/amphibian experience from at home and working in a few petstores(not big names, just mom+pop type places) and am ready with flies. I have about 11 cultures going right now and am going to make another 10-12 in the next week or so when these previous ones explode. I completely understand your concern though!


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Ed said:


> I use the 20 quart sterilite gasket boxes. I cut two holes on one end and two holes in the lid and then hot glue fruit fly proof mesh over the holes. The nice thing is that by placing the holes in the lid on the same side as the holes in the box itself you can change how the air flows through the box creating a more humid zone.
> 
> THe other nice thing is that they are stackable...
> 
> Ed


How many frogs would you recommend per container? I am allowed to quarantine frogs in the same container if I'm getting them at the same time/from same place correct?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Pacblu202 said:


> Completely understand and I would but the frogs I'm getting are all for really good prices and the reason behind getting them now is that I'm moving to south Dakota and am getting all the frogs locally along the way/right before. I don't want to pay nor have the money to pay for shipping. Yes I could take a few frogs out of the mix and get them shipped but it doesn't seem worth it too me. I am confident that I will be fine. I have plenty of reptile/amphibian experience from at home and working in a few petstores(not big names, just mom+pop type places) and am ready with flies. I have about 11 cultures going right now and am going to make another 10-12 in the next week or so when these previous ones explode. I completely understand your concern though!


I honestly do have to commend you for what seems to be like a lot of research that you've been doing. I've seen you in threads all over the place, which is something to be commended for. 

Having said that, saving money should never be an impetus for making a frog purchase like that. If you can afford/arent willing to pay the shipping then you are overspending in the first place. If you spend all your money on the frogs and something goes wrong you would be stuck in a tough place. I've been keeping darts for over 5 years now and still would feel ridiculously uncomfortable adding that many frogs to my collection that quickly. 

As for the flies thing, how long have you been culturing flies? I dont know how much of a community there is out there to help you if you get into trouble. Flies can be finicky... I'm sure every experienced keeper here has gone through a rough time with flies and I would hate to see it happen to you at the wrong time. It takes a bit to really get in sync with their production.

Again, this is not meant to entirely discourage you... I just want to make sure you have really thought through this. If you are 100% comfortable with this, that's fine... but if there's a shadow of a doubt I would recommend for your own sanity, take a step back and think through it again.

best of luck,


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks, I know I've been all over dendro since may. It's not that I couldn't get the money in the situation that I needed to get something, I just hate wasting money on a service like shipping. It's such a ridiculous price for something shipped and to do it for only a few frogs really would suck. Honestly I got my first culture in July and then got 2 more filled from a local frogger (rusty_shackleford) and as of now have 1 older culture that's about dead, 4 -5 that are about to produce and 5-6 fresh cultures that I made up a few days ago. If for some reason I do have a crash I can go about 45 mins to the nearest bigger town and they have a petsmart/petco but I'm hoping with having plenty of cultures going (~20) at any given time that I won't have to do that. I have Josh's mix and on the first cultures it was a bit dry and rusty told me and these next ones are just perfect. Other ones are still producing though so they weren't too dry and I sprayed them down. I also have mite paper and some isos/spring tails that I'll be seeding the tanks with so that I'll have a backup to FF's just incase.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

best of luck to ya chief, your gonna have quite the collection. pretty much immediately


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks man! I can honestly say I didn't entirely plan in this many, I was going to only fill 3 or so of my 6-29's and my main 55 display but I got an amazingly good deal on 2 species( two diff. types of leucs and 1 vari) that I couldnt turn down. $300 for 9 frogs. I will post plenty of pictures in the next few weeks after the move and I get my room all frogged up. I have my lighting already and most of the tanks are drilled so im going to have a nice PVC drain system for those tanks. Ill eventually get around to buying myself a mistking system but not just yet.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

thats A LOT of misting with out a system lol! cant wait to see it all done (i assume and expect pics  )once your moved and good there.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I know. I have a monsoon that I got brand new for free but that's hooked up to my display. I don't keep it on cycle either i have heard too many bad story's so I just manually do it hahaha my brothers girlfriend goes to beauty school and is going to get me one of the bottles they use for misting for really cheap at their store. My brother has one and it mists so nicely compared to the one I have now.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

And pictures or a given, I need to buy the racks first. I can't seem to find any that are a good size. I am using one light per 2 tanks so I need to get either 1 long rack or too smaller ones that can be side by side.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

With that many new frogs, it might also be prudent to culture food items in addition to flies. This will protect you from fly culture crashes. I'd recommend you start culturing tropical and/or temperate springs, dwarf white isos, and perhaps another species of small iso or spring.

Pumilo has a great guide for culturing springs and isos here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html

If you can find them locally available, bean beetles are easy to culture as well.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I have 2 types of springs already, dwarf whites, and giant oranges that are reproducing like rabbits!


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Got a few of the containers going today. I got off brand ones because none of the clear sterlite ones seemed t have a nice close to them. This one had a lip all the way around and is still stackable.









The black circles are these little washers with a metal screen in it that were $1.50 for 3 at menards. I drilled holes in and hot glued 3 in per tank to get some air going. The bottom two are 64 quarts and the smaller is a 25 quart. I have two Varis in the small one, 6 froglets in one big and a proven pair of standard leucs in the bigger one.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Alright, well tomorrow is the big day with a count of 22 frogs. Most I've had for a few weeks now and are all eating healthily.


----------



## Chirkk (Aug 12, 2012)

From what i've heard, for a setup like this I HIGHLY recommend a mistking system (not for the bins, of course) because it's much better than the monsoon, plus can have like what, 50 nozzles with one pump?


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chirkk said:


> From what i've heard, for a setup like this I HIGHLY recommend a mistking system (not for the bins, of course) because it's much better than the monsoon, plus can have like what, 50 nozzles with one pump?



I'd have to agree. Go with MistKing. Advanced system runs 70+ nozzles.....crazy!


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

It's just a matter of time till I get it. Once I put together the extra money for one I'll order it.


----------

